# Are superchips really super?



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Automobile manufacturers must compete in a marketplace where fuel consumption, horsepower and torque are big factors, but they must also comply with emissions and other regulations. To meet these demands modern cars are controlled by computers. The computer, known as an ECU (Engine Control Unit), controls all engine settings like the air/fuel mixture, ignition timing and idle speed. A quick and easy way to do this and upgrade your vehicle’s performance is with a “superchip”, also known as an aftermarket performance chip. Aftermarket performance chips are made to adjust parameters to increase engine power and torque. The effects of the superchip can be easily reversed just by plugging it into the ECU and choosing the reset option, which will cause the ECU to revert to the factory settings. Overall, upgrading your ECU settings with a superchip is a fairly simple and low cost alternative for the everyday auto enthusiast. 

Select your year model, check prices and choose superchips here: Performance Chips & Programmers at CARiD.com

BULLY DOG® - WatchDog™ Monitor



HYPERTECH® - Max Energy Programmer



JET® - Computer Chip Programmer



SUPERCHIPS® - Flashpaq Tuner



Have any of you tried them and what is your opinion on this products?


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys! 

If you always wanted to see what your vehicle is really capable of, then its the right time to check it with *Hypertech* superchips! 

Impressive sale from Hypertech!

Purchase Hypertech products today and save up to *$50 OFF the original price*! Don't miss out, this offer expires on December 31, 2014!


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Incredible sale from *Superchips *and *EDGE*! 

Don't miss your chance to buy *Superchips* and receive 10% off. Buy any *Edge* products and get your 10% OFF! Do not hesitate and make your purchase right now, these offers are valid through *April 15, 2015*! 



















Click here to check all Performance Chips: Performance Chips & Power Programmers - CARiD.com


----------

